# Artificial Sweetener Disease; a new breed of sickness



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Artificial Sweetener Disease; a new breed of sickness

Learn more: http://www.naturalnews.com/034378_artificial_sweetener_disease_ASD_aspartame.html#ixzz1gKbsWVyf


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Interesting link, thanks! Always been trying to avoid that kind of stuff. Plus, I can't stand the taste of so-called "diet" foods anyway. Au naturale for the win!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bigfoot said:


> Interesting link, thanks! Always been trying to avoid that kind of stuff. Plus, I can't stand the taste of so-called "diet" foods anyway. Au naturale for the win!


Check your normal chewing gums, candy and other sweetened products as they are all using Aspartame to cut the cost of using sugar. I am in deep shock over this.

Of course I am in deep shock over a lot of things. They are banning the light bulbs and forcing us to buy the others. I have had so much eye surgery and they are so sensitive. I cannot tolerate those newfangled light bulbs.

Microfiber! OMG!! Everything snags!

Can't find warm sweatshirts or sweaters as they weigh only ounces now.

Prices go up, weight goes down. No more one pound bags.

The list goes on.


----------



## gelf (Jun 20, 2011)

the new lightbulbs are flourescent and contain mercury, so can't be recycled or thrown away in a landfill. they give off UV rays, so that is probably some of your problems with them. LED are safer and give off no UV rays.

Also look for Potassium Acetasulfame -- it is another artificial sweetner.

SUPPORT YOUR ORANGE GROWERS -- BUY ASCORBIC ACID!!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

gelf said:


> the new lightbulbs are flourescent and contain mercury, so can't be recycled or thrown away in a landfill. they give off UV rays, so that is probably some of your problems with them. LED are safer and give off no UV rays.
> 
> Also look for Potassium Acetasulfame -- it is another artificial sweetner.
> 
> SUPPORT YOUR ORANGE GROWERS -- BUY ASCORBIC ACID!!!!


We eat a lot of oranges; and I do mean a lot. Yay!


----------



## thornvhu (Jul 3, 2011)

That is some scary stuff. I consume alot of sugar free gum and try to limit soda to one a day. I think maybe the risk of a cavity is better than those horrible diseases. So apparently were all thinner but alot sicker. Hummmm.....somethings wrong with this picture. Andros thanks for the link.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

thornvhu said:


> That is some scary stuff. I consume alot of sugar free gum and try to limit soda to one a day. I think maybe the risk of a cavity is better than those horrible diseases. So apparently were all thinner but alot sicker. Hummmm.....somethings wrong with this picture. Andros thanks for the link.


You would be surprised. The only true way to find out is to omit from your diet. Sad, but true!


----------



## hashistruggles (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks for this information. the other day got a painkiller and it contained aspartame. Figured this was pretty shocking (if it's even in meds...)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashistruggles said:


> thanks for this information. the other day got a painkiller and it contained aspartame. Figured this was pretty shocking (if it's even in meds...)


Oh, please!! Why in the world would that put that in a med??

It's in everything; even regular chewing gum.


----------

